# How to cope when your young adult leaves home



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

This is an article from the US 'Diabetes Forecast' magazine:

http://www.therapyhelp.pro/Media/Entries/2012/5/5_Featured_Article_files/DforcastMay2012_1.pdf


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 10, 2012)

I would imagine this would be difficult, especially if diagnosis was from early on..........


----------



## Monica (May 10, 2012)

I haven't read it yet, but YES, I'll find it difficult....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 10, 2012)

I suppose it depends on how long the child gets to manage it on their own. They could be doing it for many years and so the feeling you would get when they do leave home wont be that much different to a non diabetic child.....


----------



## fencesitter (May 10, 2012)

Short but thought provoking article. There is so much more to a diabetic child becoming independent than learning how much insulin to give themselves, and what to do if things don't go quite right. I'm thinking of organising their diaries so they get to see their hcps when necessary, and keeping on top of their supplies 
All the people on this board who had diabetes as kids must have managed it ... any wisdom to hand on?


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2012)

I have been T1 since 3yrs old.  Used to get up at 4am & drive to london(alone) & have tool box open at 9.30 in middle of oxford st shopffiting ! Every 3/6 days turn around & come home, for more than 2yers.   God knows what my folks thought ?


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I have been T1 since 3yrs old.  Used to get up at 4am & drive to london(alone) & have tool box open at 9.30 in middle of oxford st shopffiting ! Every 3/6 days turn around & come home, for more than 2yers.   God knows what my folks thought ?



That's remarkable for a 3 year old!


----------



## Tina63 (May 10, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I have been T1 since 3yrs old.  Used to get up at 4am & drive to london(alone) & have tool box open at 9.30 in middle of oxford st shopffiting ! Every 3/6 days turn around & come home, for more than 2yers.   God knows what my folks thought ?



.....and I read 'shopfitting' as 'shoplifting!'  Amazing indeed for a 3 year old


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2012)

Dont understand Tina ?


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2012)

I was 25 plus When down London, I used to leave 4am, 2months at Brent cross shopping ctr,Bond st,Oxford st the shop next to Harrods !  A bit much for a 3 yr old !


----------

